# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  "Ekopelene polako prestaju biti alternativa"

## Jelka

Članak u Lider Trendu, jako dobar. I na kraju rodina reklama. Super!

Poskeniram ako tko želi.

----------


## klaudija

Ajde ako ti nije teško.

----------


## Jelka

Poskenirala sam, ali s posla ne mogu uploadati. Budem večeras od doma.

----------


## klaudija

Super, hvala!

----------


## Jelka

http://img200.imageshack.us/g/scan0003kt.jpg/

----------


## Jelka

Ne znam hoće li se vidjeti...

----------


## tomita

Za one s oštrim vidom hoće  :Smile: 
Šalim, se. Meni je malo naporno da sve pročitam, pa sam samo preletila po tekstu. Uglavnom :Klap:

----------


## pomikaki

oštrog sam vida pa sam uspjela pročitati  :Smile: 
jako dobar tekst  :Klap:  ne samo što mi se sviđa sadržaj nego je zbilja dobro napisan.

----------


## klaudija

Evo i moje oko sokolovo je pročitalo  :Smile: 

Super tekst  :Klap:

----------


## bzara

odličan tekst!  :Klap:

----------


## adonisa

:Klap:

----------

